
The New ECG Apple Watch Could Do More Harm Than Good - sikim
https://www.wired.com/story/ecg-apple-watch/
======
taylodl
Why would someone use an ECG if they're not experiencing any symptoms? I've
had an ECG twice in my life - as it turned out both times were a result of
panic attacks. But I also have a family history of heart issues. Meanwhile I
have a friend who suffers from AFib and this could be an invaluable tool for
him.

I guess the bottom line is this isn't a toy, it's a medical device used to
provide important diagnostics for potentially serious medical situations. I
trust people would treat it as such.

